
Genesis Noir – A noir adventure game set before, during, and after the Big Bang - luiscape
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1704150591/genesis-noir-a-cosmic-adventure
======
luiscape
A noir adventure game set before, during, and after the Big Bang. To save your
love, you must stop the expansion of the universe.

